# Help with Buying Used 1650EXL



## mryank9 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey everyone,

Went to look at this 1650EXL today: https://hartford.craigslist.org/grd/5927382919.html

Looks to be 3 years old, started right up both electric start and pull cord, no rust (some paint chipped on the edges of the auger), forward and reverse worked good. I believe this is the hydrostatic transmission as well - any pros/cons with that?

The only things missing were the drift cutters, and the controls for the chute deflector didn't work (the cable was missing).

How much would that cost/how easy would it be to fix the chute deflector controls?

I offered $550 which he said he'd take. What do you think?

Thanks!


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Looks like the entire assembly is about $110. Or the cables are $about $50 for both. Hard to say what it really needs without seeing. Just guessing if the anchor points for the cables are broken, you likely need the whole assembly?????
Genuine OEM Husqvarna Parts - Husqvarna Part Store

That is a hydro tranny. That price assuming all works well seems very reasonable considering the price of new hydros.
Genuine OEM Husqvarna Parts - Husqvarna Part Store


----------



## mryank9 (Feb 6, 2014)

jtclays said:


> Looks like the entire assembly is about $110. Or the cables are $about $50 for both. Hard to say what it really needs without seeing. Just guessing if the anchor points for the cables are broken, you likely need the whole assembly?????
> Genuine OEM Husqvarna Parts - Husqvarna Part Store
> 
> That is a hydro tranny. That price assuming all works well seems very reasonable considering the price of new hydros.
> Genuine OEM Husqvarna Parts - Husqvarna Part Store


Ok, thanks. That doesn't seem too bad for the assembly or cables. It's not a make or break feature for now since the deflector can be moved manually if need be


----------



## mryank9 (Feb 6, 2014)

This may be a dumb question...But how do you roll the snowblower with hydrostatic tranny when it's turned off? Is there a lever or something like a lawn tractor? Or something else?


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

You pull the steering triggers. Then roll away!
I would buy that all day for $550. Snag it up before some other fella does. 
Simple to fix.


----------



## mryank9 (Feb 6, 2014)

Good news, ended up picking up the machine for $550! Going to clean it up and see what parts I need to order for the deflector. Now to have someone help me get it off my truck...thing weighs a ton!


----------



## mryank9 (Feb 6, 2014)

Best way to prevent any rust from forming on the auger where the edges have had some paint scraped off from use? A sanding and repaint? Or just some wax or something?


----------



## mryank9 (Feb 6, 2014)

Looking at the manual for the 1650EXL, I noticed this in the section about operating the snowblower:

"Press downward on the speed control lever and move lever to desired position BEFORE engaging the traction drive control lever. Be sure lever springs back and locks into desired position. CAUTION: Do not move speed control lever when traction drive control lever is engaged. Damage to the snow thrower can result."

Isn't the point of the hydrostatic transmission so you can change speeds while moving??


----------



## Svenster (Dec 23, 2010)

mryank9 said:


> Looking at the manual for the 1650EXL, I noticed this in the section about operating the snowblower:
> 
> "Press downward on the speed control lever and move lever to desired position BEFORE engaging the traction drive control lever. Be sure lever springs back and locks into desired position. CAUTION: Do not move speed control lever when traction drive control lever is engaged. Damage to the snow thrower can result."
> 
> Isn't the point of the hydrostatic transmission so you can change speeds while moving??


Those sound like instructions for a friction disc setup. My Husky 1130SB-lsb is friction disc. Quick way to tell is to pull the belly pan off and look inside for friction disc and rubber wheel setup. I'm not familiar with your model so I don't know if its friction disc or hydrostatic tranny.


----------

